# Enough orange for opening day?



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Another city deer, wondering If he has enough orange on to not get shot for gun? It appeared as if it was Halloween spider web so he should be fine


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

It’ll be easy to find that shed!!


----------

